# Looking for Catamaran Charter : Maine : August 2017



## alexburke19 (May 11, 2017)

Hello,
I am looking to charter a catamaran this summer in Maine with my wife and two kids (6, 9). Having a hard time find a cat in the area. Any leads or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you!
-Alex


----------



## Yamsailor (Jun 7, 2006)

[

QUOTE=alexburke19;3919177]Hello,
I am looking to charter a catamaran this summer in Maine with my wife and two kids (6, 9). Having a hard time find a cat in the area. Any leads or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you!
-Alex[/QUOTE]

Try looking at Maine Cat. They know of boats in charter. Maine Cat Catamarans - Maine Cat Catamarans


----------

